
Only 30% Use Traditional Boarding Passes. Is It Worth Keeping? - rustoffee
https://icons8.com/articles/redesigning-boarding-pass-again/
======
imhelle
They look quite nice :) And I really like the idea to make the seats numbers
more visible and understandable.

------
anyashpilman1
Love it! Wish they came up with 5 years ago

~~~
OddsUXs
Being more client oriented? Not moneywise.

------
copist
I've never seen colored boarding passes. It seems to me they are black on
white usually.

